# rocks from outside...



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

can i boil rocks from outside to put in my aquarium? if so how do i do this?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. I took rocks from a local river and boiled them to rid anything from the river coming into my tanks. Just let the boil for an a while and you should be set.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Make sure you get them somewhere where they aren't contaminated with road oil or antifreeze. Boiling should tank care of that. You can do the vinegar test to make sure it's not a calcious rock, which would raise your ph a bit. I use river rocks here and don't even rinse them, but then, Alaska has no factories contaminating the rivers and not as many people and cars. I use driftwood straight from the river as well.


----------

